# Portraits using black, blue and white only



## davo8411 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd appreciate any critiques.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

You have a unique style that I really like. Love the idea of limiting yourself to three colors. Well done!


----------



## davo8411 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks PencilMeIn


----------



## HorsePaintingGurl (Apr 17, 2011)

I love it. Looks very realistic. I tried limiting myself but it never worked. Maybe 'cause I'm rubbish... dunno. Like PencilMeIn said it's unique.


----------



## davo8411 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for your input.


----------

